# I'm excited



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

For eight years I played in a weekly bar jam. Last year the hotel sold. The new owners kept the jam going for a few months then they closed the bar for renovations. I played a few open mic’s as a solo act but that is not really my thing. I hadn’t played in a real band for over 30 years. I enjoy playing with other musicians, especially live, but don’t have the time or the discipline to be in a band. The bar jam filled my needs. A couple of months ago one of the guys I’d jammed with contacted me about performing as a duo. We both play guitar and write a little bit. Neither of us are great singers. After a couple of practices we decided we needed a female singer. We put out the word and had a few singers respond. The second one is a gem. She has written more songs than Jim and I together. She is a really good singer. We have done a few open mic’s as a trio and got a lot of good feedback. We had a practice last night. In the afternoon she texted to ask if she could bring a bass player. It turned out I had played with him a few times but he played guitar. He is a decent bass player and picked up our original material very quickly. Tonight the bar is starting the jam up again. We are going to perform four songs as a group, three of them originals. I’m stoked to be back at the bar jam and really stoked to be doing some original material. It will be a workout. The jam lasts until the wee hours. My poor old fingers will be raw by the end of the night.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ENJOY! ..and please let us know how it went.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Great--I am the positive type of jealous.
Happy for you, and would like to do something like that myself.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

What happened to the spanish singer?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

sambonee said:


> What happened to the spanish singer?


She’s the second one


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Well it was a bit of a train wreck. We didn’t get on stage until late. Some of the other musicians were well lubricated and hopped up to join us. I told the drummer about the tempo change we do in St James Infirmary and he totally missed it. One of the originals is a very pretty song in Bm. We originally played it in Cm and the lyric sheet has the chords in Cm. This totally confused the house bass player who couldn’t follow as I was using a capo. We killed Knocking on Heaven’s Door because by this song we had three guitars, bass, sax, and a drummer and they all knew the song  We had fun. I got to play a set with the house band which was a treat.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Glad it was still a positive experience despite the frustrations.

I gotta feel for the bassist. A few months ago, I was all prepared to come in on a rare lead (I'm usually rhythm), had the amp cranked nice and loud, and proceeded to play that lead in A blues instead of Amaj. The look of confusion on my face as my fingers produced those notes must have been a sight to see. Bandmates were stoic.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

CathodeRay said:


> Glad it was still a positive experience despite the frustrations.


That is always the way with informal bar jams. Lot's of fun but always some confusion. To be fair the bass player had never heard the song before and it does have some weird changes.


----------

